# My 100g Tank



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is my 100 gallon tank its hard to get to all in the picture. 










tell me what ya think


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Im guessing cause i cant seem to find a tape measurer. 
48 x 18 x 19


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't imagine my tanks without live plants that is pretty cool set up.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

jakeychs said:


> Im guessing cause i cant seem to find a tape measurer.
> 48 x 18 x 19




That would give you ~70 gallons

I asked because it didn't look like 100g to me.


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh Thanks


----------

